# steam heating - mold everywhere :(



## elsewhere (Jan 22, 2012)

what to do? I try to keep the window open - nevermind the cold - but when it's dump outside, the steam is coming both from outside and the radiator.


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 22, 2012)

elsewhere said:


> what to do? I try to keep the window open - nevermind the cold - but when it's dump outside, the steam is coming both from outside and the radiator.



So why are the steam radiator's leaking steam. they are not suppose to.
 Is your air bleeders leaking? If so change them. Steam heat should not make any more moisture  then hot water or hot air. Paul


----------



## elsewhere (Jan 23, 2012)

paul52446m said:


> So why are the steam radiator's leaking steam. they are not suppose to.
> Is your air bleeders leaking? If so change them. Steam heat should not make any more moisture then hot water or hot air. Paul


 
Wait, really? I never had that kind of heating system before so I'm shocked how could this ever be functional.

All the radiators in the apartment (and the one in the hall too) are blowing steam like a boiling kettle, so I don't think it's a matter of something being broken.

A radiator doesn't look like sort of a metal picket fence with little vent on the side.
It is a metal box with holes in it that has two metal pipes and what goes on inside I don't know but the heat comes in form of steam. 

Water is dripping from walls and ceiling, wetting the bed. I was away for 3 weeks, found my bedroom all molded including bedsheets and clothes in my closet!


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 23, 2012)

elsewhere said:


> Wait, really? I never had that kind of heating system before so I'm shocked how could this ever be functional.
> 
> All the radiators in the apartment (and the one in the hall too) are blowing steam like a boiling kettle, so I don't think it's a matter of something being broken.
> 
> ...


It sounds like all your air bleeders need replacing because there is not suppose to be any steam coming out into the rooms. Send me some pic. of where the steam is coming out. At the top of the radiator's there is a air bleeder to let air out and if they don't turn off and close when steam hits them , then they will blow steam out. Is this your home. or a rental home?   
   Paul


----------



## joecaption (Jan 24, 2012)

Heating guys correct me if I'm wrong, and I know you will. Seems strange all of them leaking at the same time.
Is it true or not that the radiadors need to be sitting with one side higher then the other. If someone put in new flooring and set them level would that not cause something like this.


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 24, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Heating guys correct me if I'm wrong, and I know you will. Seems strange all of them leaking at the same time.
> Is it true or not that the radiadors need to be sitting with one side higher then the other. If someone put in new flooring and set them level would that not cause something like this.



I assume most floors are level, on a one line system , the pipe is large enough so 
the steam can enter on the top of the pipe and return water can flow back at the bottom of the pipe. On two line system the steam pushes the water out the other end. I suppose it would not hurt to raise one end or the other a little but it should work without doing this.
 As far as this mans leaks, it would have to be one of a few things.
 Cracked casting, Push nipple's leaking, air bleeders bad, pipes interring the rad. 
 leaking , or balance valves going to the rad. leaking. This man needs to pinpoint the leaks and tell us whats going on or we can't help him.


----------



## elsewhere (Jan 25, 2012)

paul52446m said:


> I assume most floors are level, on a one line system , the pipe is large enough so
> the steam can enter on the top of the pipe and return water can flow back at the bottom of the pipe. On two line system the steam pushes the water out the other end. I suppose it would not hurt to raise one end or the other a little but it should work without doing this.
> As far as this mans leaks, it would have to be one of a few things.
> Cracked casting, Push nipple's leaking, air bleeders bad, pipes interring the rad.
> leaking , or balance valves going to the rad. leaking. This man needs to pinpoint the leaks and tell us whats going on or we can't help him.


 
Hah, no floor or wall is leveled in this apt. It's a rental and repairs super comes to do I watch and think: I could've asked my dog to do this.

I'll post some pics soon as I'm home from work.


----------

